
Show HN: Portal – A new data browser for Clojure to navigate through your data - djblue
https://djblue.github.io/portal/
======
djblue
[https://github.com/djblue/portal](https://github.com/djblue/portal) \- link
to the source and usage instructions.

------
whitepirate20
Awesome!!

~~~
djblue
Thanks!

------
DreamyCori
looks awesome

~~~
djblue
Thanks!

